# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Behandeling vaginale schimmelinfectie

## Jojo76

_Hallo dames.

Donderdag 1 november had ik ontzettend veel jeuk aan mijn vagina en heb de huisarts gebeld. De assistente zei dat het een schimmeltje kon zijn en ik kon 's middags Canesten creme en 3 Canesten ovules halen. Die kon ik echter maar 2 nachten inbrengen omdat ik 's zaterdags mijn menstruatie kreeg. Ik moest doorgaan met de creme en ik moest weer 3 nieuwe ovules inbrengen als mijn menstruatie voorbij was. Die was donderdag voorbij dus heb ik die avond voor het slapen gaan weer een ovule ingebracht (overigens had ik op dat moment geen jeuk meer). Vrijdagavond weer en gisteravond de laatste. Ook met inbrengen zit mijn hele vinger vol met witte/rode restjes pil. Nu heb ik al vanaf vrijdag met afvegen en na het plassen stukjes bloed aan het wc-papier en in de wc liggen en maak me daar toch wel zorgen om. In mijn onderbroek zit niks. Het is puur met afvegen en na het plassen. Mijn vriend zegt dat ik misschien wel iets beschadigd heb met inbrengen maar ik heb zelf het idee dat dat niet zo is. Weet iemand hier misschien wat dat bloed kan zijn? Ik bel morgen zowiezo de huisarts want ik maak me er toch wel zorgen om._

----------


## Sylvia93

Beste Jojo,

Zou dit geen nasleep kunnen zijn van de menstruatie? 
Soms komt het voor dat na het einde van de menstruatie er toch nog wat oud bloed achterblijft welke er later pas uitkomt.
Ik neem aan dat je inmiddels de huisarts gebeld hebt?

----------


## Jojo76

_Hallo Sylvia.

Ik kon vorige week 's maandagsmorgens gelijk komen en de dokter heeft het bekeken. Het zag er goed uit dus hoef me geen zorgen te maken. Dinsdags was het over. Ik moest voor de zekerheid nog een plas inleveren maar het was ook geen blaasontsteking. Ik heb eerder nooit zo lang gemenstrueerd en het was geen oud bloed. Maar ik hou het in de gaten._

----------

